# Howell batteries (cells)



## Resistance

Anyone know about these. I'm seeing then on vape sites and a few converts (newbies) are looking to buy some.

Any info appreciated thanks.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Assuming they are in fact the same brand as my UPS cells http://www.howellenergy.com/ ... then they're pretty good cells

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Assuming they are in fact the same brand as my UPS cells http://www.howellenergy.com/ ... then they're pretty good cells


I see them popping up now. And noticed the company has been around for a while. Still not much info on the cells itself

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> I see them popping up now. And noticed the company has been around for a while. Still not much info on the cells itself


The only reason I know of them is because I took a peek inside my UPS, and other than saying this UPS has performed well through all our load shedding over the past two an a half years that I've had it / the installed cells ... however, I can't comment on much more than that, save to say that their indicated weights per cell on their web site certainly imply that they probably are the capacities claimed, albeit that they have a blue sleeve, unlike the cream / grey? coloured ones in your post?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The only reason I know of them is because I took a peek inside my UPS, and other than saying this UPS has performed well through all our load shedding over the past two an a half years that I've had it / the installed cells ... however, I can't comment on much more than that, save to say that their indicated weights per cell on their web site certainly imply that they probably are the capacities claimed, albeit that they have a blue sleeve, unlike the cream / grey? coloured ones in your post?


I've seen the blue sleeves on them as well during my search for more info. Seem they have been hiding in plain sight. Cheaper than the Batts we normalized for vaping and looks like it's the next big thing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm always nervous if Mooch hasn't reviewed batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Why would you go for an "unknown" battery when you can get genuine 25r's for half the price?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Angelskeeper said:


> Why would you go for an "unknown" battery when you can get genuine 25r's for half the price?
> View attachment 250725



I wouldn't trust that battery at that price... That's the same price I paid back in 2015 when I imported directly... If something seems too good to be true, it usually is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Angelskeeper said:


> Why would you go for an "unknown" battery when you can get genuine 25r's for half the price?
> View attachment 250725


Please explain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I've seen the blue sleeves on them as well during my search for more info. Seem they have been hiding in plain sight. Cheaper than the Batts we normalized for vaping and looks like it's the next big thing


Edit
I think it has a higher capacity like 3000mah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Edit
> I think it has a higher capacity like 3000mah


There are many cells out there that we are not aware of. Mainly because we use ones with uncommonly high amp draw ratings. There are cells out there that probably achieve much higher energy density that our +- 3000mAh, but with a much, much lower amp rating.

I see these seem to indicate 9000mAh, this may be optimistic irrespective the Amp limitations but would indicate a possible max amp draw of around 5 Amps. (Guestimate, I must admit.) Thing is, there are sharks and uninformed beings out there that will sell us these without blinking an eye.

The golden rule of vaping cells: If Mooch has not tested and approved it, leave it be.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Viper_SA said:


> I wouldn't trust that battery at that price... That's the same price I paid back in 2015 when I imported directly... If something seems too good to be true, it usually is


I have multiple 25r's and 30q's from the particular vendor and they are all 100% genuine! 
Fair enough you say you wont trust it at that price... Ive bought 25r's and 30q's from other vendorals at double the price only to discover they were fakes or rewraps.
I will continue to buy batteries from the particulat vendor for as long as he has the special running..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> There are many cells out there that we are not aware of. Mainly because we use ones with uncommonly high amp draw ratings. There are cells out there that probably achieve much higher energy density that our +- 3000mAh, but with a much, much lower amp rating.
> 
> I see these seem to indicate 9000mAh, this may be optimistic irrespective the Amp limitations but would indicate a possible max amp draw of around 5 Amps. (Guestimate, I must admit.) Thing is, there are sharks and uninformed beings out there that will sell us these without blinking an eye.
> 
> The golden rule of vaping cells: If Mooch has not tested and approved it, leave it be.
> 
> Regards


Not sure where you get the 9000mAh from  ... Be that as it may, I do agree, that unless you're prepared to test these cells thoroughly, rather stick with a known quantity, (Mooch in this context), as whilst their weight is indicative of truth in claimed capacity, their site doesn't list maximum current draw capabilities and other.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> There are many cells out there that we are not aware of. Mainly because we use ones with uncommonly high amp draw ratings. There are cells out there that probably achieve much higher energy density that our +- 3000mAh, but with a much, much lower amp rating.
> 
> I see these seem to indicate 9000mAh, this may be optimistic irrespective the Amp limitations but would indicate a possible max amp draw of around 5 Amps. (Guestimate, I must admit.) Thing is, there are sharks and uninformed beings out there that will sell us these without blinking an eye.
> 
> The golden rule of vaping cells: If Mooch has not tested and approved it, leave it be.
> 
> Regards


Bro, I hear you. These are being sold in vape stores right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Angelskeeper said:


> I have multiple 25r's and 30q's from the particular vendor and they are all 100% genuine!
> Fair enough you say you wont trust it at that price... Ive bought 25r's and 30q's from other vendorals at double the price only to discover they were fakes or rewraps.
> I will continue to buy batteries from the particulat vendor for as long as he has the special running..


That still doesn't tell us where. I have a bunch of converts needing Batts. We. Scraped a few. Mods together for them. All. We. Need is very capable batts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not sure where you get the 9000mAh from  ... Be that as it may, I do agree, that unless you're prepared to test these cells thoroughly, rather stick with a known quantity, (Mooch in this context), as whilst their weight is indicative of truth in claimed capacity, their site doesn't list maximum current draw capabilities and other.
> View attachment 250728


Can see better on the PC screen, you are correct, only saw the full text now. Got distracted by the last part of the bottom line.




Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> That still doesn't tell us where. I have a bunch of converts needing Batts. We. Scraped a few. Mods together for them. All. We. Need is very capable batts


If I knew where to lay my hands on a few, I'd gladly test them for you, (and NO!, I ain't stripping my UPS for test samples )

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If I knew where to lay my hands on a few, I'd gladly test them for you, (and NO!, I ain't stripping my UPS for test samples )


Foggas vape shop and vapemob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If I knew where to lay my hands on a few, I'd gladly test them for you, (and NO!, I ain't stripping my UPS for test samples )


Also I wouldn't want you to do that. If @Angelskeeper could just share some. Info it'll be grand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Foggas vape shop and vapemob


Last mentioned lives up to their name, been there, done that, not going back.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Foggas vape shop and vapemob


Lemme get a few and test em' ... they may well be what they claim?  ... the fact that they are installed in a Schneider Electric UPS does give me some hope

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Lemme get a few and test em' ... they may well be what they claim?  ... the fact that they are installed in a Schneider Electric UPS does give me some hope


What Mooch tells us is that there are only a few cell manufaturers out there. Sony, LG, Samsung and one to two more. They also manufacture cells under other third party brand names but these are mostly just rewraps of the actual manufacturer's existing range. There are exeptions, and sometimes they will alter chemical composition as per request. Hohm Grown cells are LG's with some added Cadmium if I remember right.

These under discussion seem to be Sony VTC 4/5(?) or Samsung 25R's to me. Both very top of the range cells.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Lemme get a few and test em' ... they may well be what they claim?  ... the fact that they are installed in a Schneider Electric UPS does give me some hope


Advertised at R100 at Foggas cape Town. Don't hknow if there a store close.to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Resistance said:


> Also I wouldn't want you to do that. If @Angelskeeper could just share some. Info it'll be grand

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Advertised at R100 at Foggas cape Town. Don't hknow if there a store close.to you


Lemme check ... there's always TCG

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Thank mnr.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Resistance said:


> Also I wouldn't want you to do that. If @Angelskeeper could just share some. Info it'll be grand


As @adriaanh said. BossVape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Angelskeeper said:


> Why would you go for an "unknown" battery when you can get genuine 25r's for half the price?
> View attachment 250725


Sorry. Keep pressing the funny icon by mistake. I agree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Sorry boys. With shipping two or three cells aren't feasible to courier. I get the Howells for the sake of science

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Sorry boys. With shipping two or three cells aren't feasible to courier. I get the Howells for the sake of science


Mantech have reasonably priced high power low resistance resistors, to build up a test jig capable of a 25A, (30A?), draw, as well as 18650 sleds 

Do you have access to an infrared thermometer? and an accurate Voltmeter / Multimeter, as that should be all you require to test them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If I knew where to lay my hands on a few, I'd gladly test them for you, (and NO!, I ain't stripping my UPS for test samples )



I can send you some for testing, just got these in (from reputable suppliers) and so far they are doing great. The honest truth is it is very hard to get 25R and 30Q at the moment so our supplier arranged these.

If you will PM me your address I will arrange a set to be sent to you. I would also like to see more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rooigevaar said:


> I can send you some for testing, just got these in (from reputable suppliers) and so far they are doing great. The honest truth is it is very hard to get 25R and 30Q at the moment so our supplier arranged these.
> 
> If you will PM me your address I will arrange a set to be sent to you. I would also like to see more!


PM en route

In the meantime ... there's a quick check you can do, (_I'd recommend that everyone do this "test" fairly often to keep an eye on their cell aging, and initially to pair cells correctly_) ... In the example below, I indicate a 1Ohm resistor ... please ensure that it's a 20 Watt or greater resistor, (_preferably an Aluminium one bolted to a heatsink_)
*P = I * V 
= 3.99 * 3.99
= 15.92 Watts

*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> PM en route
> 
> In the meantime ... there's a quick check you can do, (_I'd recommend that everyone do this "test" fairly often to keep an eye on their cell aging, and initially to pair cells correctly_) ... In the example below, I indicate a 1Ohm resistor ... please ensure that it's a 20 Watt or greater resistor, (_preferably an Aluminium one bolted to a heatsink_)
> *P = I * V
> = 3.99 * 3.99
> = 15.92 Watts
> View attachment 250785
> *


You can do the testing for us @Intuthu Kagesi. You have more nd better experience with these things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rooigevaar said:


> I can send you some for testing, just got these in (from reputable suppliers) and so far they are doing great. The honest truth is it is very hard to get 25R and 30Q at the moment so our supplier arranged these.
> 
> If you will PM me your address I will arrange a set to be sent to you. I would also like to see more!


I have just received two Grey 2500mA/hr and two Purple 3000mA/hr cells ... Thanks @Rooigevaar for arranging the test subjects.

Consistency is already order of the day, as out the box measurements show both sets as matched voltages, so we're off to a good start ... the 2500's being 3.562Volts and the 3000's being 3.544 Volts ... and they're in the charger being charged at 250mA, slowly on purpose, as I wish to conform capacities, something a fast charge will skew.
Internal Resistance and discharge tests with temp monitoring to follow.

Would you like destructive tests included? or are we just going for non destructive confirmation of claimed specification(s).

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

@Rooigevaar you're awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Let the testing begin ...

We have a fully Charged Voltages on the 2500mA/hr cells of 4.194, and 4.190 Volts, and on the 3000mA/hr cells of 4.197 and 4.185 Volts
They'll be plugged into their own iterations of the circuit below for those interested, and in +- 10 hours time we'll have some answers, (_they will typically be lower numbers the first time around_);

The circuit below uses an adjustable zener diode, which will turn off the load when the cells reach 3 Volts. The cell voltages and time taken to reach 3Volts will be logged, and as they are being discharged through known value resistors, the individual cell capacities can then be calculated, and posted here later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I just checked the Howell web site, and see that they do in fact publish some spec's ... notably their cut off voltage, which is higher than Samsungs 2.5Volts, however, as most mods shut down at 3Volts ... I'm going to let this test run out as planned.
It does however highlight the possibility that these 3000mA/hr cells may well outperform a 30Q in a mod wrt useable charge as apposed specification, and ... lets wait and see

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Round One's data is in, and this is going to have a few eyebrows raised!
*The 2500mA hr cells came in at; 2699mA/hr and 2692mA/hr
The 3000mA/hr cells came in at; 3143mA/hr and 3141mA/hr*

I'll repeat this test a few times and post an average before moving on to internal resistance measurement and high current discharging, to which the following circuit will be used. This will overcome the challenge of an ever shrinking battery voltage as the cells discharge, maintaining a constant preset discharge current.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I decided to put the cell discharging to good use whilst confirming capacity today, and concluded the CDR / temperature measurement along with internal resistance measurements ... to which we have the following averages;
*2500mAh Cells: 18 mOhm
3000mAh Cells: 22 mOhm*

With respect to the 2500mAh cells; At 10A continuous these cells juuuuust edged past 2600mAh, and as this is good performance for a 2600mAh-rated cell operating at 10A, it's fair to call them just that, in spite of it being above the 2500mAh markings on the cell itself, and ... it's still inline with the specifications quoted on Howells web site, (_see earlier post above_).
At 15A continuous the temperature rose to 68°C ... still an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating within its rated CDR
At 20A continuous the temperature rose to 77°C ... acceptable, albeit high as an operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, however it's indicative of being close if not at the cell's CDR!
At 25A continuous the temperature rose to 85°C. This is above an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, meaning it was being discharged above it's CDR, so I believe it's fair to call these 20A cells, (_certainly the two I tested_).

Then to the 3000mAh cells; At 10A continuous these cells also just edged past their rating of 3000mAh, and like the aforementioned "2500's", this is good performance for a 3000mAh-rated cell operating at 10A, so it's fair to call this a 3000mA cell, and ... it's inline with the specifications quoted on Howells web site.
At 15A continuous the cell temperature rose to 78°C, high, but an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, however at current levels above 15Amps, the voltage sag and power loss within the cell became unacceptably large, and the temperature rocketed above 78°C, so I would NOT recommend exceeding 20Amps! .... I must point out that these are not high current / high performance cells, rather they are a high capacity cells, (the_ internal resistance being the give away_), and I would rate them as close as dammit to Samsung 30Q's paper spec. albeit that they beat Samsung on claimed cycle life 1000 vs. 300 , (_unconfirmed_)

As to the mA hour ratings ... give or take a few mA ... they've barely moved, (_and I may add that I was concerned, as most new cells GO UP after a few initial cycles_).

Please note that whilst all my equipment is in date, (_calibrated by an ANAB accredited laboratory ... Instech Calibration_), there may well be small discrepancies between Mooch's methodologies and mine, and I'd welcome a follow up test with new boxed 25R and 30Q cells to calibrate Moochs results to mine, and compare them in turn to the Howell cells above.

Thank you again for providing the test cells @Rooigevaar, and;
Thanks for bringing these cells to our attention @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I decided to put the cell discharging to good use whilst confirming capacity today, and concluded the CDR / temperature measurement along with internal resistance measurements ... to which we have the following averages;
> *2500mAh Cells: 18 mOhm
> 3000mAh Cells: 22 mOhm*
> 
> With respect to the 2500mAh cells; At 10A continuous these cells juuuuust edged past 2600mAh, and as this is good performance for a 2600mAh-rated cell operating at 10A, it's fair to call them just that, in spite of it being above the 2500mAh markings on the cell itself, and ... it's still inline with the specifications quoted on Howells web site, (_see earlier post above_).
> At 15A continuous the temperature rose to 68°C ... still an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating within its rated CDR
> At 20A continuous the temperature rose to 77°C ... acceptable, albeit high as an operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, however it's indicative of being close if not at the cell's CDR!
> At 25A continuous the temperature rose to 85°C. This is above an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, meaning it was being discharged above it's CDR, so I believe it's fair to call these 20A cells, (_certainly the two I tested_).
> 
> Then to the 3000mAh cells; At 10A continuous these cells also just edged past their rating of 3000mAh, and like the aforementioned "2500's", this is good performance for a 3000mAh-rated cell operating at 10A, so it's fair to call this a 3000mA cell, and ... it's inline with the specifications quoted on Howells web site.
> At 15A continuous the cell temperature rose to 78°C, high, but an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, however at current levels above 15Amps, the voltage sag and power loss within the cell became unacceptably large, and the temperature rocketed above 78°C, so I would NOT recommend exceeding 20Amps! .... I must point out that these are not high current / high performance cells, rather they are a high capacity cells, (the_ internal resistance being the give away_), and I would rate them as close as dammit to Samsung 30Q's paper spec. albeit that they beat Samsung on claimed cycle life 1000 vs. 300 , (_unconfirmed_)
> 
> As to the mA hour ratings ... give or take a few mA ... they've barely moved, (_and I may add that I was concerned, as most new cells GO UP after a few initial cycles_).
> 
> Please note that whilst all my equipment is in date, (_calibrated by an ANAB accredited laboratory ... Instech Calibration_), there may well be small discrepancies between Mooch's methodologies and mine, and I'd welcome a follow up test with new boxed 25R and 30Q cells to calibrate Moochs results to mine, and compare them in turn to the Howell cells above.
> 
> Thank you again for providing the test cells @Rooigevaar, and;
> Thanks for bringing these cells to our attention @Resistance


Well @Intuthu Kagesi your the man!
Your skills and knowledge have once again proven its worth on the forum. Thanks for taking the time out to test these cells for us. 
And @Rooigevaar thanks for backing and sending the product for testing purposes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I decided to put the cell discharging to good use whilst confirming capacity today, and concluded the CDR / temperature measurement along with internal resistance measurements ... to which we have the following averages;
> *2500mAh Cells: 18 mOhm
> 3000mAh Cells: 22 mOhm*
> 
> With respect to the 2500mAh cells; At 10A continuous these cells juuuuust edged past 2600mAh, and as this is good performance for a 2600mAh-rated cell operating at 10A, it's fair to call them just that, in spite of it being above the 2500mAh markings on the cell itself, and ... it's still inline with the specifications quoted on Howells web site, (_see earlier post above_).
> At 15A continuous the temperature rose to 68°C ... still an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating within its rated CDR
> At 20A continuous the temperature rose to 77°C ... acceptable, albeit high as an operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, however it's indicative of being close if not at the cell's CDR!
> At 25A continuous the temperature rose to 85°C. This is above an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, meaning it was being discharged above it's CDR, so I believe it's fair to call these 20A cells, (_certainly the two I tested_).
> 
> Then to the 3000mAh cells; At 10A continuous these cells also just edged past their rating of 3000mAh, and like the aforementioned "2500's", this is good performance for a 3000mAh-rated cell operating at 10A, so it's fair to call this a 3000mA cell, and ... it's inline with the specifications quoted on Howells web site.
> At 15A continuous the cell temperature rose to 78°C, high, but an acceptable operating temperature for a cell operating at its CDR, however at current levels above 15Amps, the voltage sag and power loss within the cell became unacceptably large, and the temperature rocketed above 78°C, so I would NOT recommend exceeding 20Amps! .... I must point out that these are not high current / high performance cells, rather they are a high capacity cells, (the_ internal resistance being the give away_), and I would rate them as close as dammit to Samsung 30Q's paper spec. albeit that they beat Samsung on claimed cycle life 1000 vs. 300 , (_unconfirmed_)
> 
> As to the mA hour ratings ... give or take a few mA ... they've barely moved, (_and I may add that I was concerned, as most new cells GO UP after a few initial cycles_).
> 
> Please note that whilst all my equipment is in date, (_calibrated by an ANAB accredited laboratory ... Instech Calibration_), there may well be small discrepancies between Mooch's methodologies and mine, and I'd welcome a follow up test with new boxed 25R and 30Q cells to calibrate Moochs results to mine, and compare them in turn to the Howell cells above.
> 
> Thank you again for providing the test cells @Rooigevaar, and;
> Thanks for bringing these cells to our attention @Resistance



Thank you for testing these cells!! Greatly appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rooigevaar said:


> Thank you for testing these cells!! Greatly appreciated!!



You're most welcome ... I had a lot of fun doing it ... especially the high current discharge tests, literally poeping myself at times as cell temperatures rose, wondering if I'd hit "the point of no return" / thermal runaway , and then breathing a sigh of relief as cell temperatures came down slowly

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Well I asked and was answered and now Im going to find out for myself

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Well I asked and was answered and now Im going to find out for myself


You're about to be pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Well I asked and was answered and now Im going to find out for myself



After the thrashing I gave the Howell 2500 / 2600's in testing ... here they are stacked against "a rival"  ... I'll let you guess whether it's the left or right mod whilst you conduct your own testing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> After the thrashing I gave the Howell 2500 / 2600's in testing ... here they are stacked against "a rival"  ... I'll let you guess whether it's the left or right mod whilst you conduct your own testing
> View attachment 251113


My guess left. Is the 3kmah and right is 2k5mah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> My guess left. Is the 3kmah and right is 2k5mah


Only one of them has Howells in, and the other, "rival cells" , to which the "seat of the pants test" is already showing a 10% differential

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Only one of them has Howells in, and the other, "rival cells" , to which the "seat of the pants test" is already showing a 10% differential


OK I misread. Sorry I misread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> OK I misread. Sorry I misread


No prob. ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Only one of them has Howells in, and the other, "rival cells" , to which the "seat of the pants test" is already showing a 10% differential


Yes its evident there's a miss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Only one of them has Howells in, and the other, "rival cells" , to which the "seat of the pants test" is already showing a 10% differential


I'll ldo testing via regulated mod.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I'll ldo testing via regulated mod.


So seeing that @Intuthu Kagesi DID US A SOLID AND PUT THESE CELLS THROUGH ITS PACES via non destructive testing.. Pleased. To announce that I am happy with these cells.. They hit harder than the cells I've been using in a regulated mod and it very noticeable. It's Like having a boost function. So far so good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

So far these cells are impressive. I'm using it for a while now and it's a major improvement from the 25r's I've been using. I get about double the vape time out of a single cell if not more. 
I will have to get some measurements done and record the data formally.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Feedback on the Howell 2500mah cells. 
I still using it daily and it's still performing the same. I still vape with one charge per day between these two cells. 
I'm still impressed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Feedback on the Howell 2500mah cells.
> I still using it daily and it's still performing the same. I still vape with one charge per day between these two cells.
> I'm still impressed!


Your post preempted my 500 cycle report back by two cycles ... I've had the Howell cells on soak for a total of 175 days, with an average of three charge / discharge cycles/day ... Both the 3000 and 2500mAh sets have now completed 498 cycles with a shade more than a 1% variance overall on the original test results, certainly earning my endorsement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Your post preempted my 500 cycle report back by two cycles ... I've had the Howell cells on soak for a total of 175 days, with an average of three charge / discharge cycles/day ... Both the 3000 and 2500mAh sets have now completed 498 cycles with a shade more than a 1% variance overall on the original test results, certainly earning my endorsement.


Like I said before... You're the guy for the job. My feedback is just from my experience using the cells. You are the one with the statistical approach.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

